# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  مهندسی معکوس

## fannialborz

*در آموزش و تعمیر مهندسی معکوس بردهای الکترونیکی  بی شك شناخت محصول و درك عوامل موثر در مشخصه‌هاي آن ، اولين پيش‌نياز بهبود كيفيت و نوآوري است كه لازمه آن درك مهندسي از مباني عملكردي قطعه است .*
*مهندسی معکوس برای بازیابی و تشخیص اجزای متشکله یک محصول بویژه در صورت عدم دسترسی به* *طراحی اولیه کاربرد داشته و برای نگهداری، گسترش و توسعه امکانات موجود و مهندسی مجدد**(RE-ENGINEERING) مورداستفاده قرار می گیرد.
فعالیتهای تحقیق و توسعه به مفهوم عام همیشه دو محصول را به همراه داشته است: یکی دانش و معلومات و دیگری فناوری و فن. نقش فعالیتهای تحقیق و توسعه در ایجاد فناوری تاحدی است که اندیشمندان گفته اند فناوری محصولی است که درکارخانجات تحقیق و توسعه تولید شده است.
**تعمیر و مهندسی معکوس**چند هفته پیش وقتی که سر کلاس حاضر شدیم استاد شروع کردند به توضیح چند دستگاه در ظاهر ساده...**بعد از توضیحاتی مختصر اما مفید دستگاه ها را بین بچه ها پخش کردند و تکلیف آن روز را مشخص کردند.*
*تکلیف عبارت بود از:نقشه مدار داخلی هر دستگاه.*
*وداستان از اینجا شروع شد که...*
*بعد از خروج استاد از کارگاه فقط صدای همهمه دوستان به گوش میرسید:مهندس... شما منظور استاد رو فهمیدی؟مهندس... یه جایی مطلب کوتاهی خوندم ولی...*
*صداها همچنان ادامه داشت تا صدایی که حرفی دردآور زد.گفت:بعد از۴سال و چندی  تحصیل هنوز این کا را بلد نیستم...*
*بالاخره هر کس مقداری معلومات را به اشتراک گذاشت تا اینکه یک دستگاه تمام شد.*
*این کار که باید از آن اطلاعات دستگاه (به خصوص اهمیت زیادی در زمینه پزشکی دارد) را میافتیم مهندسی معکوس نام داشت.*

----------

